# 87 Cabby 1.8l 8v.... what is correct weight oil?



## mhardgrove (Feb 17, 2009)

I just bought a 87 Cabriolet with 210,000 miles. I pulled the plugs and they are normal, no oil leaks or any combustion issues that I can find (have not pressure checked the cylinders yet). By looking at the motor it looks like it has had work in the past or it's newer than what the millage states. The car has 5w30 in it now from the oil change sticker. I don't know much about these cars but was told 15w40 was correct for this engine from 2 different auto parts places via their manuals. I find that a little heavy for a gasoline engine. What indeed is the correct oil weight? Thanks!!!!


----------



## stuston (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: 87 Cabby 1.8l 8v.... what is correct weight oil? (mhardgrove)*

None of the manuals or stores know anything other than the "spec". 
Just about everyone will tell you to use 20w50 in the 8v, unless you're in a really cold climate.


----------



## mhardgrove (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: 87 Cabby 1.8l 8v.... what is correct weight oil? (stuston)*

Why 20w50 exactly? I live in KY and it is currently in the low 20's temp wise so I don't feel very comfortable using this weight in the winter. The car has 5w30 currently and does not have any valve ticking or wierd oil pressure issues. I am, however, ignorant when it comes to this motor and wanted to ask people that know why exactly the heavy weight is warranted.... thanks!


----------



## stuston (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: 87 Cabby 1.8l 8v.... what is correct weight oil? (mhardgrove)*

I usually see people in "cold" climates running no lighter than 10W40, but we're talking siberia cold. 5w30 is way too thin.
I don't know what the issue is, maybe bad pump design or something about the oil passages being too big, not sure, but the 8v's need it thick. Keep in mind, the 8v block and head is basically the same design used in the MKII diesels (obvoiusly with a *few* differences) -- Diesels run very thick oil.


_Modified by stuston at 5:27 PM 2-24-2009_


----------



## mhardgrove (Feb 17, 2009)

Alright, I will change my oil later when it gets warmer with 20W50. I never ran into many 8v VWs when I worked at an oil service center or VWs in general for that matter. I found it odd the oil weight because we would usually use 20w50 in crappy, worn out cars to keep the oil pressure up enough so the owners could hide engine issues when it came time to sell the car. 
Thanks for the help


----------

